# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سایز عکس ثبت نامی کنکور

## Adamkhob

سلام.در دفترچه ی راهنمای ثبت نام آزمون سراسری 98 نوشته عکس اسکن شده برای ثبت نام بایدحداکثر400*300پیکسل وحداقل300*200پیکسل باشدوهنگامی که برای ثبت نام واردسایت سازمان سنجش میشدیم نوشته بود فایل عکس چهره ی دواطلب که بااندازه250*200پیکسل تهیه شده باشد.شرایط گفته شده در دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام باشرایط گفته شده در سایت متفاوت بود.الان من عکسی که برای ثبت نام استفاده کردم اندازه اش 250*200پیکسل بود..آیا مشکلی هست؟

----------


## bbehzad

> سلام.در دفترچه ی راهنمای ثبت نام آزمون سراسری 98 نوشته عکس اسکن شده برای ثبت نام بایدحداکثر400*300پیکسل وحداقل300*200پیکسل باشدوهنگامی که برای ثبت نام واردسایت سازمان سنجش میشدیم نوشته بود فایل عکس چهره ی دواطلب که بااندازه250*200پیکسل تهیه شده باشد.شرایط گفته شده در دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام باشرایط گفته شده در سایت متفاوت بود.الان من عکسی که برای ثبت نام استفاده کردم اندازه اش 250*200پیکسل بود..آیا مشکلی هست؟


اگر عکست مشکل داشت بارگزاری نمیکرد و میگفت درستش کن.امتحان میکردی میفهمیدی.چرا وسواس گرفتی؟مشکلی اصلا نداره.حتی اگر واسه کسی مشکلی باشه اولا خرداد ویرایش داریم دوما باجه های رفع اشکال میزارن

----------


## Adamkhob

> اگر عکست مشکل داشت بارگزاری نمیکرد و میگفت درستش کن.امتحان میکردی میفهمیدی.چرا وسواس گرفتی؟مشکلی اصلا نداره.حتی اگر واسه کسی مشکلی باشه اولا خرداد ویرایش داریم دوما باجه های رفع اشکال میزارن


چیو امتحان میکردم؟

----------

